# Lightforce Enforcer 170 v Surefire M6



## The Voice of Reason (Apr 23, 2007)

I phoned Lightforce last week to ascertain the lumen output of their Enforcer 170 spotlight. 

They could only offer a figure of 36X,000 candlepower, but no lumen figure.

Before I lay down 400 large (Aussie dollars) for the LF, I just wanted to be sure that I'd get something that would blow away my Surefire M6 and give me a heap more output for the inconvenience of a much larger form factor. 

I would have thought (as a humble newb) that the much larger reflector of the LF must count for something.

Anyone have any views/experience? 

BTW, how do you think the LF would fare against the new gen of small HID like a Microfire or Wolf Eyes Boxer?


----------



## Orbit (Apr 23, 2007)

hmmm.... well i'm not sure the 170 fits into the small form factor bracket.... think 17cm is the diameter not exactly small. with the Hi-po bulb the 170 will definatley outthrow the surefire. but as for lumen content of the beam i would have to test it...and seeing as i'm writing this form a beach in far north queensland and not near my workshop i can't do it for you for some weeks. The one consolation is that LF's candle power figures are accurate.
not sure that helped but it's good to ramble every now and then.


----------



## The Voice of Reason (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks mate!

Is there a special hi-po bulb, apart from the standard one?


----------



## hord (Apr 24, 2007)

Having played with an Enforcer (along with standard 170 & 240 handhelds) I must say that I am not all that impressed! The bulb in them is only a 30w -> compared with the 100w standard in the 170 & 240 hand held (i.e. cigarette plugin). The reason is the battery packs are only 2.7Ah NiMH (unless the specs have changed recently) and they can only get a useful runtime with the 30w globe... the 100w drains it too quickly sucking 9+amps! The other thing is the LED surround lights are only good for map reading or close-up work... not really a useable LED light... especially for the size of it!

For the $400au they run at retail (heaps cheaper on ebay) I personally think you would be better off grabbing a 170 handheld (~$130ish) and then spending some $$ making a 10,000mAh+ D cell NIMH battery pack to go with it. Close to 1hr burntime and it would leave the M6 and Enforcer for dead lumen wise!

However if you want portablility (which even the compact enforcer stuggles with) - I highly recommend a custom mag. My 3D Mag85 surpases the Enforcer for amount of light... though my frosted globes stop it from winning for throw (the lightforce reflectors throw like laser... ugly beam though!). Or if you are keen on using the M6 more factor in either a rechargeable battery solution ($$) or a large supply of quality Cr123's ($$$$) to chew threw!

Just a few ideas for you anyway.

Cheers Harvey


----------



## The Voice of Reason (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey Harvey,

Great information. I think you've managed to talk me out of the enforcer. Doesn't sound like a real bang for the buck happening there...

Perhaps the best way for me to go might well be a small form HID light.

Thanks for your input - much appreciated.


----------



## The Voice of Reason (Apr 29, 2007)

To tide me over, yesterday I laid down $120 for a "Roo Light" - identical form factor and size to a 12V Lightforce spot, but much brighter (tried them side by side) and twenty bucks cheaper.

It is a real thrower (as you'd expect for a 12V spot and does not disappoint. 

No doubt that a SF M6 could not compete with this - which is precisely what I wanted. BTW, I do still love my M6, but it is used in a different way.

Might look at a Lightforce 240 spot though - should be quite a monster!!


----------

